# Tele Boots



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm in the market for some new tele boots. Looking for either a 4 or three buckle boot able to drive some k2 public enemies mounted with Bomber Bishops in the park or hauling down groomers.I've been looking at the Scarpa T1s or T-race and the Garmont Ener-Gs. Whats the deal on these Boots and crispi boots. I've never had any experience with them but they look rad and nice. 

Give me any insight you mighty buzzards may know
Peace
Luke


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

Scarpa Mid-narrow, Crispi mid, Garmont wide. All of them can be fit to fit you. I am replacing my 3 buckle with Crispi XR's this season. I've demoed the scarpa and gramont, can't demo the crispi but they fit great in the store and come recomended. But so much of it has to do with your foot. I ski Prophets 100's and Bishops, You want a 4 buckle stiff boot.


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm a T1 guy so I can't help with the others. I am getting close to 600 days on my current pair(my second) and they are still going strong. I am on 191 Big bangs right now and they driven real nice. I have a narrow heal and ee fore foot. There was some break in pain up front but not anymore. sj


----------



## Steve Zizzou (May 23, 2006)

People can recommend a bunch of boots or the few brands that are out there but truth be told, you need to head to a tele boot shop (one where they know what they are talking about) and plan on spending an hour plus trying to find a boot.... and if you do plan on another hour to heat mold them and customize them. 

You just need to get out there. 

I have a medium ti low volume foot, wide toe box and I love Garmont. I even have them for my hiking boots. Find your brand and rock on. 

~Stevesie


----------



## Proslackass (Jun 26, 2007)

I agree with Steve fit is the most important. Check with your local shop, as they will probably have demos and will take the rental $$ off the price of the boot if you try and buy from them. No $$ lost at that point, but you have skied the boot and know how it feels.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*Demo Tour*

I'm not sure if you guys were aware, but there is a manufacturer based demo tour for tele and AT product making it's way around to resorts in the Rockies as we speak. This includes boots, bindings, skis, and BC specific accessories. I believe this weekends location is Taos with Aspen & Crested Butte set for the 15th & 16th of December. It's a great opportunity to try out A LOT of product all in one spot, and it also costs my favorite price - FREE.

There was a post a while back by StinginRivers that should have a little ore info about the tour. Best of Luck.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Proslackass said:


> I agree with Steve fit is the most important. Check with your local shop, as they will probably have demos and will take the rental $$ off the price of the boot if you try and buy from them. No $$ lost at that point, but you have skied the boot and know how it feels.


The thing is is I live in wonderful Casper Wyoming where there is tops 10-15 telemarkers. There is only one shop that supposedly carries tele stuff but they have two pairs of skis, thats all. My sister lives in Steamboat so we are going down there next weekend. I was just wondering what people thought about the boots so i knew what would be the best for me and what to look at.
Thanks 
Luke


----------



## Nicole (Dec 11, 2007)

*tele boots*

Hi Luke-
I'm selling a pair of brand new Scarpa T1 boots in any size. The deal is, I went a a ski flick in Boulder and won new boots in the raffle. I have a certificate that entitles the bearer to a pair of either T1 or T1 Lady boots in any size. You just fill out your name, address, boot model and size, and send it to Scarpa. Or you could probably just walk into their office in Boulder. The boots retail for $649. I'm asking $500. Let me know if you're interested. It expires December 31. Thanks- Nicole


----------



## Ron (Apr 21, 2004)

*SJ, you Tele too?*



sj said:


> I'm a T1 guy so I can't help with the others. I am getting close to 600 days on my current pair(my second) and they are still going strong. I am on 191 Big bangs right now and they driven real nice. I have a narrow heal and ee fore foot. There was some break in pain up front but not anymore. sj


I've seen you on Boater Talk, but this is the first time I've looked in the snow part of Mt. Buzz. Ron Hamblin (Utah)


----------



## tahoetransplant (May 23, 2007)

Hey Biker,

looks like you've gotten a lot of good info. I work in a shop and there are only three boots that you need to know about (they are the most common boots on the market):

Scarpa: usually fits a narrow low volume foot
Garmont: your average "I'm not narrow, but not wide" foot (I ski them...)
Crispi: its a great boot for those who fit the mold for them, narrowish heel with a wide toe box (i'm talking like 6 toes style).

hope that gets things a bit clearer. Oh, and don't get sold on the NTN "new telemark norm"... no time to explain here, but its basically a new version of telemark which involves more a specialized boot-binding combination (very expensive)


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

Yeah Ron it's me I hang out here a lot also. Funny I learned to tele in your neck of the woods back in 83/84. Kinda miss that part of the world. Hope all is well. Steve


----------



## climbhoser (Apr 12, 2005)

tahoetransplant said:


> Hey Biker,
> 
> looks like you've gotten a lot of good info. I work in a shop and there are only three boots that you need to know about (they are the most common boots on the market):
> 
> ...


Hate to debunk you, but Garmonts are wider in the forefoot than Crispi. Not only was I THE tele guy at my shop, but I was a tele instructor for many years and I also have a EEEE wide foot (six toes style). Crispis are tight as sin, Scarpas are tight as sin, but Garmonts are doable with some slight plastic mods on the shell.

I'm not a fan of the Crispi boot line with the way the bellows flex (they can pinch). Scarpas tend to be very stiff, as stiff as the rest of the plastic, and Garmont has a nice flex with a different plastic than the rest of the boot. I like the Garmont flex the best all around, and think they're the highest quality boots out there.

But, if you really want to light it up get the NTN!


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks everybody for their input
I ended up getting the Scarpa T1s after trying a pair on
After about 20 min of fitting those things fit my foot like a foot glove(aka Sock)
Thanks again for the input 
Luke


----------

